# 3G/4G Toggle Widget for Sense?



## LyleFerguson (Dec 14, 2011)

Hello all. I heard that a member of the BAMF team had made a working widget for 3G/4G toggling a while ago. I've scoured their forums and i can't seem to find it. Anybody here know where I can get it?


----------



## psycho_asylum (Jul 13, 2011)

LyleFerguson said:


> Hello all. I heard that a member of the BAMF team had made a working widget for 3G/4G toggling a while ago. I've scoured their forums and i can't seem to find it. Anybody here know where I can get it?


I just use the 3G/4G toggle that is in the Power Control widget. I don't live in a 4G area but I'm pretty sure it worked last time I was in one.


----------



## Classicmm (Nov 7, 2011)

There's a few in the market, one by cunning logic is what I used before, it works. Some Devs incorporate them into their ROMS

Tapatalkn with my Thunderbolt


----------



## brenucj (Nov 23, 2011)

I use an app called EasyProfiles Pro,and after a little research, found out you can build a toggle widget with this if you want.

There is a two week trial version available in the Market.

Once in the app, press menu/options/Support for Rooted Devices
Enable System Bonding and Preferred Network Mode

Add two profiles
Name the first LTEOn, tap on the Wireless tab, scroll down to Preferred Network Mode, tap on the icon on the left to turn it on, then tap on the icon on the right and select CDMA_AND_LTE_EVDO.
Name the second LTEOff, tap on the Wireless tab, scroll down to Preferred Network Mode, tap on the icon on the left to turn it on, the tap on the icon on the right and select CDMA.

Now use Personalize to add your easy profiles widget to your home screen.

Hope this helps

I also use this app to turn off wifi when I leave home which conserves the battery.


----------

